# Hudson had a bath!



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Hudson got all bathed on Friday and decided to sit still for 10 minutes so I could get some photos of him. Can't believe how grown up he looks now . So heres my main man at 8 weeks old and 16 months old . Nicole xx 

ps. s'cuse the fur - he was blasted in the living room lol !


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

He's gawgus! - all fluffy and stuff x


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you 
I can't get over how fast my boy is growing up :crying:.


----------



## OllyMurph (Dec 12, 2009)

He's so handsome! He looks like a model


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

OllyMurph said:


> He's so handsome! He looks like a model


& he knows it lol ! He plays it to his advantage, the big sook! x


----------



## PMW50 (Jan 14, 2010)

He's a stunner x3


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

he's beautiful!


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

My mother in law to be has a Malamute  Hes gorgeous though, they remind me of big teddies hehe


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is a lovely boy, gorgeous,


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

*stacey sneeks in and steels hudson*


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> *stacey sneeks in and steels hudson*


Oi ! He would be missed lol  yet he's so silly he would trod along with you lol  x


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_He is sooooo beautiful......like a big bear_


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L! :001_tt1:


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

i love him i really want one my lecturer at college has a malamute and he is very handsome and very fluffy


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_omg....he is such a lovely dog_


----------

